# Bildformat von 4:3 auf 3:2 ändern



## Maximus (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

da ja die digitalen Kameras ein anderes Format haben als die guten alten analogen Kameras suche ich ein kleines Tool um die Bilder entsprechend anzupassen, sprich eion Tool in welchem ich den Ausschnitt auswählen kann, den das Bild groß sein soll.

Gibts sowas zum downloaden? Am besten wäre natürlich eine Lösung für Adome Photoshop, den nutze ich nämlich schon.

Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
Maximus!


----------



## megabit (11. Januar 2005)

Du kannst in Photoshop dem Freistellungstool sagen welches Format er haben soll und in welcher Auflösung das ausgeschnittene Bild werden soll.

Das bedeutet du kannst z.B. 10x15 mit 300dpi einstellen und dann auf deinem Foto aufziehen, positionieren und Rest wegschneiden.

Da brauchst du kein spezielles Tool.


----------

